# Dx3s Lipo



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Any one know who makes a lipo for the dx3s ? *


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.helifreak.com/archive/index.php/t-34596.html

check that link truck god .. might be what ur lookin for ..

http://home.comcast.net/~truerc/ready_pack/ready_packs.htm
this link is off that page before also about 3/4 down is tx pack 
11.1v 3s1p for 30 has teh adpators to


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You cant use a lipo without some kind of regulator.

The dx3s runs on 4.8 volts. each lipo cell is 3.7v


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It can actually run on 6v safely. 4 regular AA cells (1.5v) equals 6v.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Where are you going to get 6volts? Not from a lipo.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

4 new AA carbon cells will commonly register 6.4 volts. I was just explaining that the DX3 radios are designed to run at more then 4.8 volts. There are many reports of people using 2c LiPo packs with the DX3r/s radios.... not that I am saying do it, just that it has been done with no reported failures that I could find.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alright. got ya. I just wouldnt think its a good idea, because a 2 cell lipo is 8.4 volts when fully charged. Like you said, good AA batts can be 1.5+ per cell so around 6 volts.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

* I currently use the energizer lithiums , so far 4 months from 1 set *


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got the DX3 3.0 and it uses 8 AA batteries=12V you think the internals are different on the S model? Does that mean I could use a 2 cell Lipo??


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You could use a 3 cell lipo on your dx3.0 but not on a dx3s. The dx3s is very similar to the dx3r. it uses 4 AA's just like the dx3r


----------

